# Smith and wesson or Eastwing



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Im looking for a good hatchet for camping, I have had Eastwing products before so I know what quality they are,but I have come across another by Smith and Wesson it is the Extraction and Evasion Tomahawk, while it looks great not to sure about quality and durability I do know it is full tang so that is good,does anyone know about this Smith an Wesson product?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Been using "Estwing" hammers for years, great product. Not sure about the S&W but if it's chicom made I'd steer clear. The union has done it's best to destroy it but you still can't beat US steel.

Rick


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Not 100% sure of who makes it but that name does not ring a bell,I agree with the east wing, i have a small hatchet they make works great but they also make a camp ax that has a little more reach but the weight is what I want to stay away from and the S&W, spec wise is what I want just dont know about the quality and how good the edge of the blade holds up.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Chicom refers to communist China. Most of the tools coming from them are made of inferior quality steel, easy to sharpen but soft metal.

The S&W folding knifes I've seen were made in China with their logo engraved on them, same with the Winchester and Remington knives.

Post a pic of the S&W if you can.

Rick


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ohh, learn something knew everyday.I did find out that it is made in Taiwan


----------



## AHUNTR (Oct 27, 2010)

that hatchette is to big for u:whistling:


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Take a look at what Cold Steel has to offer as far as camp hatchets. I have had one for several years now and love it. It is buried in my camping gear at the moment and I can't remember what model mine is off the top of my head, but they make a couple that sound like what you might be looking for.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have tent camped in a Timberline backpacking 2 man tent for most of my life and a camp axe, to me, is a well made dependable utility piece of equipment that can be easily transported in a Duluth pack or other type of pack or packframe. That "tommyhawk" lookin' Taiwan toy is something that I would expect some kid to say, "Cooooool!!" when he sees it. 

If you're looking for lightweight and cheap, Sportsman's Guide has a small double-bit hand axe for under $20. I had one similar to it and it was OK for splitting kindling but didn't have enough weight behind it nor handle length to split logs into firewood. 

I don't know what type of camping you do but I would opt for a standard size axe of about 2.5# to 3.5# and a 24" to 30" hickory handle and a good quality heavy leather scabbard. A good single bit axe is the Cold Steel Camp Boss or Trail Boss, I forget which but it has a nice shaped Scandinavian style head that will split bolts into firewood with one swing mostly and it is a good quality carbon steel which can be sharpened with a river rock in an emergency! If you pack in somewhere and don't want to carry a regular camping axe of this size, there are many single bit camp hand-axes that will weigh up to 2# and be more useful than any throwing type axe. You want enough weight to go through the wood block you want to split, not bounce off of it. Throwing axes have a purpose but, in my opinion, camping isn't one of them.


----------



## ruger1 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the advice "Ahunter" or is it a ****?........


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yea, what Framerguy said !!!!

Rick


----------

